# 2020 Elk Hunting Success?



## Baraga-Need Guide (Jun 16, 2004)

Someone had to start one...right?

Who has some great stories and pics for those of us who wish we were out there with you?

Atlanta temps start dropping Friday...should get things moving around...

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright, I'll start it off. Dad got his cow this evening. Full story to come later.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats to your Dad.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Great job Sir!


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats, beautiful cow and another awesome hunt for the jscheel crew...


----------



## Jaspo (Dec 9, 2011)

First four days complete. My Dad at 73 was able to join my son, best friend and myself for 2 1/2 days of the hunt. Over 50 miles covered on foot scouting and drove the back roads from Wolverine to Vienna trying to cut tracks and spot fields. The day before the opener we were able to get permission on a large private field, turning the corner we ran into Jordan from Michigan Out of Doors looking for some hunters to sit with in the morning. We exchanged numbers and we were off to scout the field. The excitement built! Around 7:30 four bulls step into the field, the first wild elk dad has ever seen. The two larger 5x5 began sparring and spinning circles. Even though we were after a cow we had a great time watching bulls at this spot for a couple hunts. The next couple days we concentrated on public property in the Pigeon River Forest, a spot I previously scouted and found lots of fresh sign. We had cow tracks with calves following directly in their mom's track's and bulls tearing up trees that were fine the night before. The last day we walked in there were three new wallows in the field we were overlooking. We watched lots of deer and even a few coyotes but unfortunately no elk showed themselves. The mornings and evenings we sat at the fields and during late morning still hunted the ridges. Things really amped up on the last day and we can't wait for the 18th so hopefully we can pick up right where we left off.


----------



## Baraga-Need Guide (Jun 16, 2004)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Heading back up tomorrow. Have a bull tag. Staying with friends at Canada Creek. Hope to have some bulls sounding off and moving with new moon and cooler temps. Saw five bulls first hunt period. Passed smaller ones and got to about 350 yards on a good one but decided not to try that shot for several reasons (mostly my ability lol). Fingers crossed.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

good luck


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Freezing temps are possible over night. Movement should be good. Good luck.


----------



## dntnddb (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck to all still at , knowing the guides up there, if you’re going solo and struggling, give one a call, the ones I met are absolutely crazy about elk and will jump at chance to continue if their clients are tagged out.


----------



## Jaspo (Dec 9, 2011)

Picked up where I left off after the first four days, except this time I hunted alone. Dad had to go home and school started (and salmon) for my son. I went back to the same place only to find the entire section surrounded with pickups anywhere you could park. An hour before shooting hours wasn't early enough and someone found out I was on to something. I learned to play chess a long time ago hunting public property so I picked ridge between them and the river and hoped for the best. I was able to cut a lot of fresh tracks but never a cow. Since before the season started a guide I know would call 4 times a day and we'd exchange info on bulls and cows and where we would be hunting. He knew I was getting frustrated, there's alot of people chasing elk, and called me Friday evening to see if I wanted to join him in the morning. I had to decline. I needed to run to the UP and bait bear for the 25th opener. I got back in plenty of time to give him a call and by 4pm we were in the woods. Did some driving around and around 6 decided on a place to stalk. A little over a mile and a half in we round a corner and there she stands at about 40 yds broadside. I raise my gun and she turns to face us, seconds later she decided to go and that broadside move was all it took. My son was able to come out and haul her out. And a big thanks goes to the crew who let me access through their camp. And a huge thanks to my friend who helped me fill the tag.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Been following and enjoying you posts. Congrats on your cow, and best of luck on your bear hunt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats on your cow, Jaspo!

“Out the back door” is one of my favorite walks. Glad to see it worked out for you and Brad!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice!!! That looks to be a big cow!!


----------



## Jaspo (Dec 9, 2011)

Biggbear said:


> Nice!!! That looks to be a big cow!!


She dressed at 269#


----------



## panther2001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Way to go!! GL next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

congrats on your elk!


----------



## Baraga-Need Guide (Jun 16, 2004)

Big weekend starting tomorrow...Good luck guys!!!


Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baraga-Need Guide (Jun 16, 2004)

The 2nd season begins tomorrow....Doesn't appear to be any snow from looking at the Gaylord Snowman Cam, yet I understand there may be 2-6 inches of snow Saturday as well...Boy am I envious...keep us posted guys and stay safe!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

Good Luck to all the hunters and hard working guides.Looking forward to all your pictures and stories.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Pretty excited to meet up with Scott and start my bull hunt in the morning. Just got checked into the hotel and all settled in with my dad and brother.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Best of luck to all. Shoot straight and be safe. Have a great hunt.


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

Good luck, i'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## Baraga-Need Guide (Jun 16, 2004)

How much snow on the ground up there right now?

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

10-12”


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dntnddb (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope there was some success over the weekend and those that haven’t got one yet get it done soon!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

kerby1 said:


> Heading back up tomorrow. Have a bull tag. Staying with friends at Canada Creek. Hope to have some bulls sounding off and moving with new moon and cooler temps. Saw five bulls first hunt period. Passed smaller ones and got to about 350 yards on a good one but decided not to try that shot for several reasons (mostly my ability lol). Fingers crossed.


Good for you not shooting at 350 yds. Was that measured or guesstimated?
Hope you find one about 1/2 that distance.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Any stories on first two days? Not the best weather, still some good hunts I bet. Good luck hunters and guides..


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

A little teaser from Michigan Out Of Doors Facebook. Hope to hear some members stories. Best of luck


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

Congrats on a bull of a lifetime! I am looking forward to reading the story behind it.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

We’ve filled 18 tags so far, I believe. Not sure what the total count is, but things are clipping right along.


----------



## Baraga-Need Guide (Jun 16, 2004)

Post some pics when it slows down Scott!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Two more bulls yesterday afternoon and 6 more cows today puts us at 26 so far this December (I think).


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

22 Chuck said:


> Good for you not shooting at 350 yds. Was that measured or guesstimated?
> Hope you find one about 1/2 that distance.


I’d say good for him for not making a shot he’s not comfortable with. The 350 is all subjective


----------

